# Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?



## keksi09 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben, heute habe ich mich mit meiner Camera auf die Lauer gelegt (eine Stunde habe ich gewartet, grins), und eben grade endlich mal unsere Kröte die seit einiger Zeit bei uns am Teich wohnt fotografieren können. Tagsüber versteckt sie sich am Teichrand zwischen den Steinen, und abends wenn es dunkel ist kommt sie raus. Es ist doch eine __ Erdkröte oder`??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Hi Jeanette,

jepp, ist nen Bufo bufo Mädel

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Hallo Jeanette.

Für mich sieht die Kröte auf den Bildern eher gefleckt aus. Dies würde auf eine __ Wechselkröte hindeuten...
Deine PLZ passt jedoch nicht so ganz zu der bei Wikipedia gezeigten Verbreitungskarte: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Pseudepidalea_viridis_dis.png

Vielleicht kannst Du ja das erste Foto etwas größer einstellen, einen Bildausschnitt oder ein neues Foto machen, damit man die Kröte besser erkennt?!


----------



## keksi09 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Hallo,

ich werde mich heute Abend noch mal auf die Lauer legen, das Bild ist schon stark vergrößert, ich musste ja quasi auf gut Glück fotografieren da es schon ganz schön dunkel war, also habe ich einfach die Camera dorthin gehalten von wo aus das Geräusch kam, lach.  Mal schauen ob ich sie heute Abend besser erwische.

Mein Tipp war allerdings auch Kröte. Aber mal schauen!!

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Hi Annett,

auch Erdkröten können braune Flecken haben, die ist da recht variabel. Gegen eine Wechsel- oder eine __ Kreuzkröte spricht jedenfalls das gelb/gelbbraun gefärbte Auge

MfG Frank


----------



## docmatze (30. Juni 2012)

*Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen eine große Population Kaulquappen im Vorfiltter.
Die schwarzen wie man sie auch kennt.
Nun sind aber alle draussen, und es ist eine Sorte Kaulquappen über geblieben, diese haben bis heute noch keine Beine bekommen und sind bisher doppelt so groß wie die schwarzen.
Der Zeitraum seit dem sie im Vorfilter sind beträgt circa 5 Wochen.
Die Länge beträgt nun circa 6cm wobei der Kopf sehr dick ist, und ein langer Schwanz dran ist, also länger als bei den schwarzen.
Insgesamt sind es circa 10 Quappen.

Nun war ich schon am suchen und habe dazu auch etwas gefunden was wirklich sein könnte denn die Kaulquappen sehen ganz genau so aus : http://www.taucher.net/photos/photo2957/Kaulquappe_1.jpg
Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen wenn das so stimmt.

Die Kaulquappen sind aber sehr scheu, sobal ich den Deckel aufmache sind sie sofort verschwunden, daher würde ich morgen gern mal ein Bild machen wenn ich eine rausgefangen habe (ich hoffe es klappt) und hier zur bestimmung einstellen.
Hat bei dem Thema hier jemand Erfahrung?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Matze,

erkundige Dich mal lieber, ob es bei Dir in der Nähe Knoblauchkröten gibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hi Matze,

hast Du denn einen Ochsenfrosch "quaken" (brüllen wie ein Ochse, ist jedenfalls in 150-200m Umkreis nicht zu überhören) oder vor 5-6 Wochen einen sehr großen Froschlaichklumpen im Teich gefunden. Wenn nicht kommt Rana catesbeiana eher nicht in Frage.

__ Knoblauchkröte haben auch sehr große Quappen (werden 12-14cm !!!!!), machen auch net mehr Krach als Erdkröten (machen aber ein dumpfes kwok-kwok-kwok) und die "Laichwurst" kann man leicht übersehen. Knoblauchkröten kommen als ursprüngliche Steppenbewohner bei dir jedenfalls vor, Ochsenfrösche sind in Deutschland bisher nur am Rhein verbreitet

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Also
[OT]Steiler kann die Vorlage aber jetzt nicht sein ! 
lach[/OT]
Schwup´s und weg !
Achso Braunschweig nach Marburg ca 255 km !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Also
> [OT]Steiler kann die Vorlage aber jetzt nicht sein !
> lach[/OT]
> Schwup´s und weg !
> Achso Braunschweig nach Marburg ca 255 km !



Hi Andre,

sind mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit meines Kombi gerade mal 1,25 h - wenn net 60km Bundesstraße und Tempobeschränkungen dazwischen wären

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

[OT]Ist also dein Laich ? [/OT]


----------



## keksi09 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Soooo....heute habe ich sie mal richtig gut erwischt. musste aber auch echt lange warten heute bis sie aus ihrem Versteck kam


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

Fettes Prachtexemplar !


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Juli 2012)

*kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Dieses Prachtexemplar (mein Mann behauptet sie sieht aus wie ein halbes Haehnchen) habe ich aus meinem Kellerschacht gerettet ..... weiss einer was fuer eine das ist ? Die sieht so ganz anders aus als die die ich sonst so hier rumkriechen hab


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Servus Karin

Ist eine Erdkröte (Bufo bufo) ...


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Moin,

so ich habe ein Exemplar gefangen, es war nicht einfach.

Wir haben hier in ungefähr 500 Metern Entfernung einen alten Tümpel, die __ Frösche dort höhre ich hier Quaken.

Die Kaulquappe ist circa 7cm lang, mit einem Kopfdurchmesser von circa 2cm.
Es sind noch keinerlei Beine zu erkennen.
Alter liegt bei gut 5 Wochen, eventuell auch länger.

Anbei 3 Bilder dazu.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*



7cm lang?? und 2 cm kopf?? 

und ich dachte, meine quappen sind groß....


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Katja ich sag ja die sind Groß!
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen sind das richtige Riesen, ich glaube auch nicht das das nun die Größte ist die ich gefangen habe weil ich froh war überhaupt eine zu Keschern.

Ich habe hier schon geschaut, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.
http://www.kaulquappe.de/

Ich bin gespannt was die Experten dazu sagen :smoki

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

die seite finde ich auch toll, vielleicht wirst du da fündig? http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/index.htm


ach du liebe zeit, die ochsenfrösche quaken ja fürchterlich! kann man sich hier anhören und ebenfalls zu sehen, sind quappen von ihnen in verschiedenen größen....halleluja  http://www.planet-wissen.de/natur_technik/reptilien_und_amphibien/froesche/ochsenfrosch.jsp


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Danke, das ist auch ein guter Link.
Ich meine das sind keine Knoblauchkröten, denn auf allen Bildern sind sie dunkel was meine Quappen ja nicht sind 
Die sind ja hell und Sandfarben.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

ups jetzt haben sich mein edit und dein beitrag überschnitten, hast du den zweiten link gesehen?


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Danke Digicat, dann aber ne Fette !


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Habe hier etwas gefunden : http://www.braunschweig.de/leben/um...z/knoblauchkroete/knoblauchkroete_start.html#
Der Teich von dem die Rede ist liegt bei uns im Ort.

Schau mir den Link gleich mal an Katja.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## hansa (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Sieht für mich aus wie eine Kaulquappe aus dem Wassefroschkomplex - die werden noch grösser.


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hoffentlich meldet sich der user __ Knoblauchkröte nochmal zu dem Thema :beten
@hansa, meinste wirklich ein normaler Frosch?Bei der Größe?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## hansa (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Ja. 
Zitat aus dem von dir gesetzten Link bei Larven des Wasserfroschkomplex Pelophylax (Rana) lessonae, P. kl. esculentus, P. ridibunda: 'ausgewachsene Larve'm Durchschnitt 87 mm (groß!)
Werd mal schauen ob ich ein Foto von Quappen der ähnlichen Art Pelophylax perezi machen kann.


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

aber hat ne ausgewachsene larve nicht schon alle beine?


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Hallo Karin,

ist aber ne hübsche.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> dann aber ne Fette !



Hi Karin,

die wird sicher alle dicken fetten __ Spinnen und sontigen Viecher im Kellerschacht gefressen haben

MfG Frank


----------



## hansa (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Kurz vor der Metamorphose sind die Quappen am grössten bzw am fettesten - es ist sicher diskussionswürdig ob eine __ Quappe mit allen Beinen noch eine Larve oder schon ein Frosch ist...
Leider habe ich so auf die schnelle keine Quappe von Pelophylax perezi im gleichen Entwicklungsstadium gefunden - hier Bilder einer Quappe in der Metamorphose - Hinterbeine sind da, Vorderbeine sind kurz davor herauszuwachsen und auch der Kopf ist dabei sich umzuformen. Gesamtlänge so um 8 cm. (Knoblauchkrötenquappen werden meist noch einiges grösser)


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo,

oh danke für die Bilder!Das sieht auf alle fälle auch sehr sehr ähnlich aus!
Sind die auf den Bildern denn auch schon 5 Wochen alt?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hi Matze,

bei den Wasserfroscharten kann ich nicht mitreden, bis auf einen einzelnen __ Seefrosch haben sich bei mir die letzten 20 Jahre noch keine dieser Schreihälse eingefunden. Daher kann ich zu deren Quappen nichts sagen. Die nächsten größeren Wasserfroschbestände sind 8-10 km von meinem Teich entfernt (bei den Kläranlagen des Lahntals) 

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

 Sorry aber das musste sein. Wenn die alle __ Spinnen gefressen hat bin ich ihr ewig dankbar . Ich rette jedes Tier aber hab leider eine akute Spinnenphobie .

Das ist alles Noah Schuld.......hätte er se nicht mit auf die Arche genommen.....


----------



## docmatze (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo,

wir haben nun ebend durch zufall im Kellereingang eine Kröte gefunden!
Kann es vielleicht sein das die Quappen von ihr oder ihm sind?
Und das wichtigste, was ist es für eine Kröte?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Nö, das ist ein Erdkrötchen, die haben winzige schwarze  Quappen  und sind schon lange aus dem Teich.


----------



## keksi09 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Erdkröte?*

jaaaa...sie scheint genug zu fressen bei uns zu finden...ist wohl genährt


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

ist dann wohl ein Weib, die sind richtig dick..


----------



## elkop (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

hallo karin,
da hast meine badekröte emma noch nicht gesehen. die ist so fett, dass man sich wundert, dass die überhaupt gehen kann. hab leider keine ganzkörperaufnahme


----------



## butzbacher (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Guten Morgen,

ich würde auch vorrangig auf P. "esculentus" bzw. ridibundus tippen. Knobi ist auch nicht auszuschließen. Der Ochsenfrosch ist hoffentlich noch nicht so weit nach Deutschland vorgedrungen.


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo

hat denn Einer der Anwesenden schon selbst einen Ochsenfrosch gesehen 
oder kennt Einer Einen der einen selbst gesehen hat 
oder kennt Einer Einen der Einen kennt .......   ?



na ok. den 

mfG


----------



## hansa (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*



docmatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oh danke für die Bilder!Das sieht auf alle fälle auch sehr sehr ähnlich aus!
> Sind die auf den Bildern denn auch schon 5 Wochen alt?
> ...



Die sind sicherlich älter als 5 Wochen. Die Laichzeit dieser Art beginnt hier im Süden deutlich früher als die der verwandten Arten in  Mitteleuropa - die Grösse der Quappen ist auch etwas abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot.

Bei deinen fotografierten Kaulquappen handelt es sich definitiv nicht um Krötenkaulquappen - sie bleiben alle deutlich kleiner. Erdkrötennachwuchs ist wie Blumenelse schon erwähnt hat relativ klein und schwarz. Die Kaulquappen schmecken Fischen nicht daher können sie sich anders als die meisten anderen Amphibienarten in fischreichen Gewässern gut  halten und vermehren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat denn Einer der Anwesenden schon selbst einen Ochsenfrosch gesehen
> oder kennt Einer Einen der einen selbst gesehen hat
> ...



Hi Karsten,

mir sind schon ein paar Rana catesbeiana übern Weg gelaufen, allerdings net hier, sondern in Südfrankreich (an der Ardeche, Ceze, Rhone/Rhonedelta)

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Hallo Elkop


Doch die hab ich in einem Beitrag von Dir gesehen ....die ist echt ein Mordsweib....ist sie noch immer da ?


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

jup. gestern nacht saßen wir draußen, da konnte ich sehen, wie sie den teich verlassen hat und an land auf jagd ging. unglaublich, was das für ein praker ist


----------



## lissbeth66 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: kuehlwalda oder welche Art ist das ?*

Klasse .... Wie alt werden __ Kröten überhaupt ? 

Hoffentlich hast Du noch lange Freude an ihr


----------



## StefanRP (5. Juli 2012)

*Frosch oder Kröte?*

Guten Abend,
Frosch oder Gröte , das ist meine Frage?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## blackbird (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

Hi Stefan,
vielleicht hift Dir der zweite Absatz bei Wiki unter "Merkmale" weiter, wo steht, dass es keine eindeutige Abgrenzung aber "landläufige" Unterscheidungen gibt. 
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

Ich sag Kröte... ich würde eine __ Erdkröte vermuten (womöglich nach/vor dem ablaichen?)


----------



## StefanRP (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

Aufjedenfall ist das Tier immer zur Nachtzeit am Teichrand aktiv und verläßt den Teich kaum.


----------



## butzbacher (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

__ Erdkröte

Gruß André


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

jupp.. Kühlwalda


----------



## StefanRP (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

Es gibt angeblich ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal und das besagt, dass __ Kröten nicht ins Wasser springen können. Dem muss ich nach meiner jetzigen Erfahrung widersprechen.


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Gröte?*

Naja, Springen würde ich das eigentlich nicht nennen. Krabbeln oder Plumpsen trifft es wohl eher. Wenn unser __ Kröten in Panik geraten hopsen die vielleicht 20 cm weit. So ein Frosch schafft da schon locker einen Meter.


----------



## Kelly (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Käme eventuell die __ Geburtshelferkröte in Betracht ??? 
Die Kaulquappen sollen ja auch riesig werden, nach diesen Angaben http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/geburtshelferkroete.htm sogar bis zu 90 mm !!!
Farblich könnte es auch passen ......


----------



## 7088maxi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ochsenfrosch Kaulquappen?*

Hallo,
also Knoblauchkrötenkaulquappen kann man sehr leicht bestimmen. Wenn die Augen bei der Draufsicht sehr weit auseinanderliegen kann es sich nur um Knoblauchkröten- oder Laubfroschquappen handeln. Die Larven des Laubfroschs werden aber auf jeden Fall nicht so groß. Zur Frage mit der Farbe leider hab ich auch bisher noch nie eine Knoblauchkrötenlarve in der Natur gesehen lediglich einmal in einem Zoo im Aquarium die hatten dort eine sehr ähnliche Farbe. Wenn ich recht verstanden habe wohnst du in Brandenburg? Grade dort sind die Knoblauchkrötenpopulationen noch super beisammen. Geburtshelferkröten, Wasserfrösche und Ochsenfrösche sind sehr gut akustisch wahrnehmbar daher müsste es dir schon aufgefallen sein das da seltsame Geräusche an deinem Teich zu hören sind. Sollte das nicht der Fall gewesen sein liegt __ Knoblauchkröte sehr nahe. Wie dem auch sei eine Bitte habe ich: Um Gottes willen setze keine Fische ein!
LG


----------



## keksi09 (15. Juli 2012)

*Frosch entdeckt*

Hallo, heute saß ich mal wieder wie fast jeden Tag an meinem Teichlein, und da blickten mich auf einmal 2 Augen aus dem Wasser an. Erst dachte ich ja schon es wäre meine __ Erdkröte die sich in der Tageszeit geirrt hat, weil eigentlich sind die doch Nachtaktiv oder?? Aber dieses war glaube ich keine Kröte. Leider habe ich ausgerechnet heute meine Camera nicht dabei gehabt..grummel, sonst schleppe ich die immer mit mir rum wenn ich am Teich bin. Sie schnappte dann nach einer Wespe, welche sie aber schnell wieder ausspuckte. Danach ist sie dann aus den Teich und hat sich unter dem __ Pfennigkraut versteckt. Ich habe mal bissel gegoogelt und es könnte fast ein __ Grasfrosch gewesen sein. Er war so grün bräunlich, aber eben nicht so hässlich wie eine Erdkröte ( sorry, ich finde sie einfach hässlich, trotzdem ist meine Kröte natürlich am Teich wilkommen  ) Würde ich voll schön finden, so langsam nimmt mein Minibiotop echt gestallt an  Gegen die Erdkröte spricht doch auch schon die Tageszeit oder??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

Hallo Jeanette,

also ich habe schon öfter Erdkröten auch am Tag gesehen - die sind dann irgendwie aufgescheucht worden. Aber selten im Wasser. Ich denke auch, dass du da einen __ Grasfrosch gesehen hast nach deiner Beschreibung.


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

Jeanette,
es könnte auch ein Grünfrosch sein.
Bilder wären schon hilfreich.

Eine Grünfroschfamilie wohnt seit 10 Jahren in meinem Teich.
Am Anfang erst mal nur einer, nach dem Umzug in den größeren ist es dann eine Familie geworden.
Sie suchen sich aber jedes Frühjahr und finden sich dann auch.


----------



## Kathrin (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

bei mir seit  einigen Wochen mit Partner/in zu Gast


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

@Kathrin was ist das den für ein Pflanze?


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

wow kathrin, was ist das denn für ein schöner?


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*was werde ich mal?*

und nochmal ein amphibienbild von heute 

nachdem die __ laubfrösche ja am aussteigen sind habe ich noch diese art im teich. täusch ich mich oder sind die nicht ein bissel spät dran? 

und vor allem: was wird mal aus denen? kröte oder frosch?


----------



## käptniglo (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

sieht aus wie ein kleiner tyrannosaurus rex. 

guido


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

 dann fliegt er aber! dafür ist mein teich zu klein!


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

Also ich weiß zwar nicht was er ist aber spät dran würde ich nicht sagen bei uns in der Forellenzucht sind mir beim Teich säubern immer wieder einige Kaulquappen aufgefallen.


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

heihei, ihr werdet nicht glauben, was  ich heute zufällig beim teichrand verschönern  entdeckt habe, 
erstmal .. 2 bilder, auf denen man die beiden erkennt... saßen nur 50cm auseinander : dann noch ein suchbild... , da sind sie beide drauf.
sind zwar keine babys, scheinen sich aber doch bei uns wohl zu fühlen 
lg lotta


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

@Lotta das könnten Springfrösche sein man sieht halt nicht all zu viel...
In was für einer Pflanze sitzt der eine den? Und hast du die Sumpfcalla neu gepflanzt oder kommt die bei dir so schön?


----------



## laolamia (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

ich hab auch noch alle formen im teich... kinder freuen sich

gruss marco


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

vor zehn minuten habe ich eine __ ringelnatter in meinem teichlein gesichtet shock:shock

das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein mit den übrigen quappen und den babyfischen.... :?


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

so, nach kurzem warten hat sie sich nochmal gezeigt :evil


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

Die ist ja winzig. Aber vielleicht ist dann Dein Fischproblem gelöst 
Toll, was bei Dir alles durch den Garten krabbelt.


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*



> Die ist ja winzig



das hab ich mir auch gedacht  hoffentlich kommt nicht noch ihre ganze sippe nach! :shock



> Toll, was bei Dir alles durch den Garten krabbelt



das kann man so und so sehen...


----------



## elkop (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

ich finds super, wenn man eine __ ringelnatter hat. bei mir hat sich auch mal eine kleine bedient. ich konnte ihr zuschauen, wie sie ein bissl patschert meine krötenquappen dezimiert hat. dann ist sie in der kräuterspirale entschwunden und wurde nie mehr gesehen. schade eigentlich.


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was werde ich mal?*

meine letzte erfahrung mit ringelnattern war die, dass sie blieben (bzw. täglich kamen), bis alles leer war


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

hallo darius, 
die pflanze ist irgend  eine binsenart, hab den namen nicht genau im kopf, 
gemischt mit nem __ pfeilkraut, glaube ich. der darin sitzende teichbewohner ist wohl eher eine krötenart, rotbraun mit fast kupferfarbenem glanz. der andere, ist was froschmäßiges, glaube ich... ist eher grünbraun und hat so eine art zickzack zeichnung in grün auf dem rücken. also, eindeutig 2 verschiedene tierarten, nur hab ich keine ahnung, was genau das sind. 
sorry für die miese fotoqualität. (handykamera eben  )
aber von dem grünlicheren, versuche ich nochmal zwei andere fotos von gestern einzustellen, vielleicht sieht man ihn da besser und eines nochmal von dem braunen, da siehst du mehr von den pflanzen, in denen er sitzt... 
vielleicht , hast du ja ne idee, um welche arten es sich handelt?
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

oohhh wie süß  ich mag auch nen zickzackfrosch


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

tja, aber wie heißt der 
er hat sich mir leider nahmentlich nicht vorgestellt , hihi
und so einen wie den kupferfarbenen, hab ich noch nieeee gesehen! "watndatn"...???
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

ich hab auch  aber ich nehm von jedem welche


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*


nene, katja... bin so stolz auf die beiden, 
hab leider noch keine weiteren entdeckt, außer nem laub oder __ grasfrosch, der ab und zu schüchtern durch den garten "froscht"....
aber vielleicht erwische ich sie ja nochmal mit der kamera...
dann" darfste se " nochmal anschauen :smoki
viele grüße aus oberschwaben lotta


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Also so vom Aussehen würde ich sagen beides __ Frösche aber was genaues kann ich leider auch nicht sagen...
Der Braune hat find ich wie gesagt ähnlichkeiten mit einem Springfrosch kannst dir ja mal anschauen
https://www.google.de/search?q=spri...UO8TDswaW1_iCBw&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=912


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

danke, für den link, hab grad mal geschaut...

da sehen ja alle unterschiedlich aus, alle möglichen farben u formen...
und ALLES sind springfrösche???
klar, die springen ja alle, hihi
vielleicht schau ich mal noch in wikipedia nach.
ach, und zu der calas, hab ich als minikräpel im mai gekauft (scheint sich in unserem teich recht wohl zu fühlen. ein übriggebliebenes restchen wurzel, vom letzten jahr, ist aber nahezu ebenso gewachsen...
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## 7088maxi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Hallo,
die __ Frösche sind soweit ich das erkennen kann Grasfrösche bis auf das 5 Froschbild der hat eine zu spitze Schnauze für __ Grasfrosch wird wahrscheinlich ein Springfrosch sein ja. 
LG


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

hallo maxi, 
danke für die antwort. 
das 5. bild, ist der selbe frosch, wie auf bild 4 und 2...
ich habe nämlich bisher nur die beiden im teich entdeckt. den braunen eben und den grünlichen...
lg lotta


----------



## JackMcRip (21. Juli 2012)

*Frosch oder Kröte*

Hi,

heute habe ich mich ein kleines bisschen erschrocken, als durch meinen kleinen Teich ein dicker Frosch schwamm 
Oder Kröte?


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Oh Super ...ich freue mich auch immer darüber. Im ersten Moment dachte ich wegen der Farbe das es eine Kröte ist aber wenn man die Bilder vergroessert sieht es eher nach einem braunen __ Teichfrosch aus.

__ Kröten hab ich im Moment nicht im Teich , die Zeit ist bei mir vorbei . 
Bei mir hausen die grünen Teichfroesche .


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Hi,

das ist wahrscheinlich ein __ Grasfrosch, evtl. ein Springfrosch flüstern ähm - braune Teichfrösche gibt es nicht...mehr dazu hier)


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Na ja manche sehen schon Braun aus wenn man den grünen daneben sieht 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ntaVariation.jpg&filetimestamp=20091031230013

Und hier heißt es das abhängig von der Temperatur Braun oder grün

Und die Unterscheidung der __ Frösche ......Braunfrosch mit schwarzen Fleck im Gesicht .....das hat der doch

Vielleicht hab ich mich mit brauner __ TEICHFROSCH bisschen dumm ausgedrueckt 

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/kleiner_wasserfrosch.htm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Hi Bernd,

ist ein Braunfrosch (__ Grasfrosch, Springfrosch, __ Moorfrosch), erkennbar an den großen dunklen Flecken am Kopf. Letztere haben __ Kröten nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## keksi09 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

Hallo, soooo...heute konnte ich den Kandidaten endlich erwischen, leider nur von vorne. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das ein __ Grasfrosch ist?? Oder wenn nicht, was für einen Teichbewohner wir da haben??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## jenso (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

Ja, das ist ein __ Grasfrosch. Das gute an ihm ist, dass er nicht laut quakt. Dafür ist es ein treuloser Geselle. Er wird dich wohl bald wieder verlassen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## keksi09 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch entdeckt*

Och schade....könnte mich an sie gewöhnen


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hi,

da muss ich Jens widersprechen - so treulos sind die Gesellen gar nicht. Sie haben nur mehr Lieblingsplätze als die Wasserfrösche und sind deshalb nicht immer zu sehen. Aber unsere kehren immer wieder an die gleichen Plätze zurück. Nur halt nicht so regelmässig. Bei den Wasserfröschen kann man ja fast die Uhr danach stellen


----------



## jenso (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Da bin ich aber traurig 
Nicht weil du mir widersprichst. Doch wenn hier ein __ Grasfrosch auftaucht, ist er spätestens nach ein paar Tagen wieder verschwunden. Vielleicht mögen sie unsere Teiche nicht oder schlimmer noch, irgend wer fängt hier auch regelmäßig Vögel...

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## keksi09 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Also der kleine süße ist immer noch da  Aber überall steht immer das sie sich nur zur Laichzeit im Wasser aufhalten. Ich sehe sie immer nur im Wasser....ist es eigentlich ein Männlein oder ein Weiblein, kann man das sehen??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## libsy (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Was ist den das für ein Frosch oder Kröte. Danke für die antworten.


----------



## 7088maxi (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Würde auf __ Grasfrosch tippen sicher ist das es sich um einen Braunfrosch handelt.
LG


----------



## minotaurus (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo libsy,

auch dein Gast sollte ein __ Grasfrosch sein.

@ Jeanette: 

...ob Männlein oder Weiblein lässt sich wohl wie bei fast allen Froschartigen an der Größe 
festmachen, die Mädels sind idR. Größer (nehmen ja auch fast immer die Männchen 
huckepack). Ich kann dies aber nicht belegen mit einem eigenen Bild, da ich erst in diesem 
Jahr die ersten adulten __ Frösche hier habe, die hoffentlich im kommenden Jahr Laichen 
werden.

Gerade gegoogelt, das die Männchen stärker ausgeprägte Vorderbeine haben, weil sie die 
Umklammerung lange durchhalten müßen.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## käptniglo (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

nach ganz viel erdkrötentum auf meinem grundstück habe ich auch mal wieder nen frosch im not-teich.

guido

ich denke mal, n braunfrosch. obwohl... hat ne spitze schnauze.


----------



## Connemara (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Auch bei mir ist zu den Erdkröten seit ein paar Tagen ein Frosch dazu gekommen. Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass es wohl ein __ Grasfrosch ist


----------



## 7088maxi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo,
ja bei beiden handelt es sich um __ Braunfrösche, da ist es egal ob die Schnauze spitz ist 
LG


----------



## elkop (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

jetzt habe ich mir den ganzen faden nochmal durchgelesen und anfang juli die behauptung, erdkrötenquappen seien schon aus dem teich, gefunden. dem muss ich heftig widersprechen. meine erdis haben gerade mal ihre dünnen hinterbeinchen ausgefahren. allerdings muss ich gestehen, die mutter der bande war offensichtlich eine nachzüglerin und relativ spät dran. weiß nimmer genau, wann, aber es war jedenfalls beim zweiten anlauf des frühlings.


----------



## butzbacher (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo,

unter der Bezeichnung "__ Braunfrösche" werden werden min. die in Deutschland vorkommenden Arten Gras-, Moor- und Springfrosch zusammengefasst - und zwar, weil sie braun gefärbt sind. 

Das farbliche Gegenstück sind die __ Grünfrösche, welche u. a. den __ Seefrosch oder den Teich-/Wasserfrosch beschreiben. 

Diese oberflächlichen Bezeichnungen werden nur genutzt, wenn eine genaue Artbestimmung nicht möglich ist.

Zur spitzen Schnauze - dieses "Merkmal" kann bei der Artbestimmung helfen - man würde als ersten Verdächtigen den Springfrosch nennen. Vom Bild her könnte es auch ein Springfrosch sein, besser gesagt eine Sprinfröschin.

Gruß André


----------



## käptniglo (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

jep andré. eine weibliche springfröschin. sie guckt auch schon so gemein....


----------



## butzbacher (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*



käptniglo schrieb:


> jep andré. eine weibliche springfröschin. sie guckt auch schon so gemein....



Gibt es auch männliche Sprinfröschinnen???


----------



## 7088maxi (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo,
ich denke mal Braunfrosch ist keine oberflächliche Bezeichnung falls du mich mit deinem Beitrag meinst André. In allen Fachbüchern ist die Bezeichnung geläufig. Bei der Bezeichnung Grünfrosch hast du aber recht die ist wirklich oberflächlich da wird auch normalerweise Wasserfrosch verwendet.  Bei den Braunfröschen kann man wenn man das Tier nicht selbst gesehen hat nie sicher sagen um welche Art es sich handelt daher Braunfrosch.
LG


----------



## butzbacher (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo,

es sollte eher mal allgemein beschreibend sein, da eben diese Bezeichnung(en) schon fast als Artname genutz werden. 

"Braunfrosch" ist insoweit als oberflächlich zu betrachten, dass wir von Echten Fröschen (Gattung Rana) reden, die artmäßig nicht nur in Mitteleuropa (3 Arten), sondern auch in Südeuropa (5 Arten),  Kleinasien/Kaukasus (min. 1 Art) und sogar in Nordamerika (1 Art) vertreten sind. 

Gruß André


----------



## cararea (20. Aug. 2012)

*welcher frosch bin ich?*

hallo

hab seit gestern einen neuen gast am teich  mein zweiter frosch. der erste ist ein dickes teichfroschweibchen, aber der hier? springfrosch? aber die haben doch keine punkte? ich find beim googlen kein bild mit einem springfrosch, der so aussieht? für __ grasfrosch ist die schnauze zu spitz?
was meint ihr?
danke!
http://250kb.de/u/120820/j/jULaHcvnVxk3.JPG

http://250kb.de/u/120820/j/hQbugz7QK9Qn.JPG

http://250kb.de/u/120820/j/JBOjIvdumI8F.jpg


lg eve


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: welcher frosch bin ich?*

Hallo Eve,

könntest du bitte die nächsten Bilder etwas kleiner machen denn bei der jetzigen Größe kann man Ansatzweise noch was erkennen 

Nachdem was ich erahnen kann und das ist nicht viel würde ich schon auf einen Springfrosch tippen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## cararea (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: welcher frosch bin ich?*

hey

geh, jetzt hab ichs extra groß gemacht. musst halt ins bild klicken, dann wirds kleiner bzw. größer ;-)

danke
lg eve


----------



## cararea (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

wieso wurde mein thread einfach hier angehängt? da liests ja niemand mehr???


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Weil das der Sammelthread für dieses Thema ist und der wird genauso gelesen wir ein anderer auch. Wenn wir für jeden unbekannte Frosch ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, blickt hier bald gar niemand mehr durch.


----------



## butzbacher (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: welcher frosch bin ich?*



cararea schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab seit gestern einen neuen gast am teich  mein zweiter frosch. der erste ist ein dickes teichfroschweibchen, aber der hier? springfrosch? aber die haben doch keine punkte? ich find beim googlen kein bild mit einem springfrosch, der so aussieht? für __ grasfrosch ist die schnauze zu spitz?
> was meint ihr?
> ...




Hallo,

das sollte ein Wasserfrosch sein, vermutlich __ Seefrosch. 

Gruß André


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

hi dieser gast war gestern bei mir. 
 
das ist Helmut der Hetsch 
Kröte bayrisch: Hetsch, Plattdeutsch: Uitsche


----------



## cararea (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

achso. dass das ein sammelthread ist wusste ich nicht, wo steht das?

also ein __ seefrosch ist das doch sicher nicht. nö, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## 7088maxi (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo,
schon von der Färbung her ist es ein __ Seefrosch kann aber auch ein __ Teichfrosch sein sicher ist das nie außer man sieht die Fersenhöcker.
LG


----------



## butzbacher (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

@ cararea

bevor du etwas nicht glaubst - such einfach im Internet. 

Aber deine allgemein etwas pampige Art ist unnötig. 


@7088maxi

__ Grünfrösche mit dieser Färbung habe ich sehr oft in gebirgen Regionen gesehen, jedoch meist in Osteuropa bzw. Vorderasien, wo dann fast ausschließlich der __ Seefrosch vorkommt. Deshalb habe ich erstmal den Seefrosch benannt. 
Dein Hinweis mit dem Fersenhöcker ist jedoch vollkommen richtig.

Gruß André


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Aach ja hier ist noch mal Helmut der Hetsch. Bin ich nun eigentlich eine __ Erdkröte??  
 
Und muss mein neues Frauchen sich besonders um mich Kümmern?? :?


----------



## elkop (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

@anni: köte, auf oberösterreichisch "krecking"


----------



## butzbacher (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> Aach ja hier ist noch mal Helmut der Hetsch. Bin ich nun eigentlich eine __ Erdkröte??
> Anhang anzeigen 109603
> Und muss mein neues Frauchen sich besonders um mich Kümmern?? :?



Hallo,

auf jeden Fall Erdkröte. 

Was meinst du mit Kümmern?

Gruß Andre


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

na braucht Helmut ein extra futter :? Sollten wir ihn lieber zu einen See bringen wo er Artgenossen findet? wir haben in 7km umkreis kein Gewässer nur ein paar Gartenteiche. Nicht mal Wald nur Felder. Wir Helmut sich hierher verirrt hat ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*

Hallo Anni,

mach Dir keine Sorgen - ist eine __ ERDkröte, keine TEICHkröte. Wenn die zu Dir gefunden hat, ist das o.k. so. Und Futter findet sie in einem Garten, der nicht aussieht wie geleckt, genug. Alles was krabbelt, kriecht etc.


----------



## cararea (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte? Was bin ich? Was werde ich?*



butzbacher schrieb:


> @ cararea
> 
> bevor du etwas nicht glaubst - such einfach im Internet.
> 
> Aber deine allgemein etwas pampige Art ist unnötig.



sorry, wollte nicht pampig sein!
dachte, seefrösche haben zumindest einen grünen strich auf dem rücken?

hab jetzt übrigens 2 weitere neue __ frösche am teich. diese 2 kleinen braunen und 1 kleinen grünen. *vollefreu* der teich besteht erst seit 1 monat und schon 4 frösche 

so, nochmal gegoogelt, gibt wirklich welche ganz ohne rückenstrich, dürftest also doch recht haben!


----------

